# Glovebox sag



## Spastik Monkey (Mar 18, 2010)

I recently snagged me up an 05 GTO. It's immaculate but the one thing that bugs me is the glove box sags on the right side and you can see the light from the glove box through the crack. it stays shut for now. is there something to adjust or replace to fix this?


----------



## nOObiE do0 (Jan 30, 2010)

Maybe someone had a look at the bcm and didnt put it back together right?
My buddy taped my wires and put it together like that the first time.
Had to re-adjust it to fit in the holes and its been fine since.
Just play with it till its right.


----------



## goat_by (Jul 12, 2010)

mine is doing the same thing, what i noticed with mine is that the pin the latch sets on keeps coming loose and sliding out of position, i'm gonna try to superglue it (don't laugh you won't be able to see it's superglued) or get a press pin that will stay snug


----------



## jj0822 (Mar 18, 2009)

I bought an 06 with the same problem, never was able to adjust the gap. Finally the latch inside the lid failed and I couldn't close the box anymore. I got the replacement latch from the dealer and I thought it the gap would stay the same since I didn't adjust anything. It actually closes perfectly now with no gap. In one of the glovebox sag threads I found that you need to insert a pin or paper clip or something in the latch pin so it doesn't slowly fall apart again. Maybe the problem was that the spring/clip/latch assemly was falling apart and causing the sag. Just my .02


----------

